# Looking to buy DVC points



## suzzanne (Apr 24, 2009)

I am a single mom taking 5 boys to Disney in [dates deleted] (my son and 4 friends). I am looking to rent a 2 bedroom place in either [resort name deleted.]

Any suggestions would be really helpful.

Thanks!!
_

[Since we have a strict no-advertising rule in the forums, posting the specifics of your rental request is not permitted. - We have free classifieds linked at the top of the board where you can browse Ads and post a request for rental points.  Good luck with your rental! - DeniseM Moderator]_


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 24, 2009)

suzzanne said:


> I am a single mom taking 5 boys to Disney in October 2009 (my son and 4 friends). I am looking to rent a 2 bedroom place in either Old Key West or the Beach Club.
> 
> Any suggestions would be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks!!



To rent points, and read articles on renting points:
www.mouseowners.com or www.disboards.com


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 24, 2009)

You should also join TUG.  There are some ads for DVC in the "Rental" ads section of the "Timeshare Marketplace."


----------



## littlestar (Apr 25, 2009)

It's cheapest to rent points Sunday through Thursday. The weekends take a lot more points. Disney has readjusted points for 2010 so weekends will be a little cheaper then, but since you are going in 2009 you still fall under the old point charts. 

You might also consider the Fort Wilderness cabins - they sleep 6 and sometimes Disney has some decent nightly rates. Mousesavers.com usually has the latest Disney discounts and deals listed on their site. Nothing but free dining right now for fall for special deals that I know of. I would be really surprised if Disney didn't offer some kind of fall deal on nightly room rates, though. They usually do (especially with the economy the way it is). 

Good luck!


----------



## icydog (Apr 25, 2009)

I sent you a private message. There are a lot of variables to renting points and picking resorts. Please be careful to whom you give money. Some of the folks on the Disboards have been scammed by _"helpful"_ renters. I would say that 98% of the folks renting points are legitimate so I don't mean to scare you. Just be aware you will need proof that the week is in your name before forking over a lot of cash.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 25, 2009)

*DVC trade to Haytt*

sorrysorry


----------

